# Another Giant video



## VARNYARD (Mar 8, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3340050218/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3340050218/</a><!-- m -->

What you guys think?


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 8, 2009)

he is lovin that head peting he is getting


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 8, 2009)

Great looking tegu man! They are so cool.... :roon


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 8, 2009)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> Great looking tegu man! They are so cool.... :roon



Thanks!!


----------



## Beasty (Mar 8, 2009)

Schweet!
I'm jealous! I only got one tegu to play with right now...and we're on different schedules. The extremes have not budged one bit as of yet.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 8, 2009)

Beasty said:


> Schweet!
> I'm jealous! I only got one tegu to play with right now...and we're on different schedules. The extremes have not budged one bit as of yet.



We have been having some real nice warm days, that is what is bringing them out. I hope all the cold weather is over, if it is breeding will start soon.  :fc


----------



## Beasty (Mar 8, 2009)

Good luck with that! 
We're getting snow for the next 2 days! :evil:


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 8, 2009)

How long is it from breedin to hatchin


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 8, 2009)

When breeding starts it is about 72-92 days, and breeding will start real soon as long a the weather stays nice.


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 8, 2009)

I like how even though you have a rather large breeding operation going on, it seems you still have time for every animal you have so that they are all calm and comfortable around you. Their age may also have somthing to do with it, but you get what im saying. Keep up the good work


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 8, 2009)

It has a lot to do with them not seeing me as a threat, I just take my time with them and let them come to me. I also spend a great deal of time just working around them, as well as with them. It is very hard to spend time with all of them, but I do my best.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 8, 2009)

So do you have a favorite tegu/

Type and/or individual. :lol:


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 9, 2009)

I like them all, but the Giants are my favorite type. As for individual, I don't, they are all my pets.


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 9, 2009)

Great video....he must have been thinking, "ahh, this is he life, basking in the sun while someone rubs my favorite spot on my head...."


----------



## Luvmytegu (Mar 9, 2009)

He is a BEAUTY!!!!!!! Gotta luv the tegs


----------



## Luvmytegu (Mar 9, 2009)

BTW .....How much bigger do the extreme giants get than a normal teg?


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 9, 2009)

Almost 2x the size, the first pic is an Extreme, the second is a large normal:


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 9, 2009)

I just noticed, the giants back feet look tiny o_o


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 9, 2009)

I think it is the way he was holding them:


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 9, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> I think it is the way he was holding them:



Who is that holding them?

and there fingers do look shorter


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 9, 2009)

They were both me, but I am getting old, I just did not think the shrinkage was showing. :yik :lol: :lol:


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 9, 2009)

The giants fingers lol, not yours


----------



## Luvmytegu (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW!!!! they are just gorgeous....I need to talk my hubby into letting me get one of those! :woot


----------



## Tegu Tank (Mar 10, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> I just noticed, the giants back feet look tiny o_o


now that you mention it his feet are tiny i never noticed that stupid me :doh


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 10, 2009)

Tegu Tank said:


> crimsonrazac said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed, the giants back feet look tiny o_o
> ...



LOL, everything about them is dinkey, that might be the reason. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

